
GitHub exposes public ssh keys for its users - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/github-exposes-public-ssh-keys-for-its-users/
======
ctruman
So, i'm a little confused. Whats the downside of this: curl -O
[https://github.com/<username>.keys](https://github.com/<username>.keys)

Does Github just want us to use the API Method?
[http://developer.github.com/v3/users/keys/#list-public-
keys-...](http://developer.github.com/v3/users/keys/#list-public-keys-for-a-
user)

~~~
colindean
But...but...the second way is so much more programatic!

ruby -e 'require "json"; require "open-uri";
JSON.parse(open("[https://api.github.com/users/<username>/keys](https://api.github.com/users/<username>/keys)).read).each{|x|puts
x["key"]}'

Maybe there's something about the .keys URL possibly going away or moving,
while the API is pretty much guaranteed to be there for as long as that
version of the API works.

~~~
ctruman
Ah, now I see the light :) Thats a good point, sounds like Github is semi
guaranteeing the API access but the url could get canned at any time.

